# Una manera efectiva de eliminar el ruido eléctrico (videos)



## DANDY (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola a todos creo este post para poder compartir con videos nuestras experiencias eliminando ruidos eléctricos al encender motores, el soldador, contactores etc... esos que siempre hacen que el pic se cuelgue, el contador 4017 o el flip flop 4013 se vuelvan locos,etc, eh visto otros post similares pero ninguno aporta algo real, buscando por toda la red solo se encuentra consejos y mas bien todo parecen mitos sin probar, por eso mismo este post esta dedicado a "algo que realmente sirva"... despues de tantos intentos fallidos porfin eh encontrado algunos metodos para eliminar esos ruidos, a continuación subiré los videos de mis pruebas realizadas antes y despues en este caso un circuito activado por aplausos que usa un 741 un 555 y el famoso flip flop 4013... 

aquí la primera parte con un filtro de red casero y un condensador de 33n en serie hacia su respectiva toma tierra el cual lo hice con un pequeño perno metido unos 10cm en la tierra observen como se comporta el circuito antes y despues 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbAy1jVry2s

aqui la segunda parte de como eliminar el ruido electrico, en este caso usando un filtro de red comercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4X5j2uv6BM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> *eh visto otros post similares pero ninguno aporta algo real, buscando por toda la red solo se encuentra consejos y mas bien todo parecen mitos sin probar*



Parece que no has leído lo suficiente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/


----------



## DANDY (Feb 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Parece que no has leído lo suficiente:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/



claro ezavalla si lo habia leido y está muy bueno... por eso mismo en el titulo del post puse (videos)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2010)

Todo bien!
El problema de tu video es que solo se sabe que has realizado una puesta a tierra y has usado un filtro, pero eso es desde el punto de vista del extremo del cable. No has dicho ni mostrado nada que indique como has conectado la masa (0V) del circuito eletrónico con la tierra que has cableado ni ninguna otra cosa.
Para que le sea util a alguien, vas a tener que completarlo para que los otros foristas puedan ver el contexto de utilización completo y no solo los resultados obtenidos.

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 28, 2010)

> esos que siempre hacen que el pic se cuelgue, el contador 4017 o el flip flop 4013 se vuelvan locos,etc,


 
conecta a tierra las patillas de entrada que no se vayan a usar...


----------



## DANDY (Mar 1, 2010)

Tienes razon *ezavalla*, este es el filtro que usé, el circuito lo copie del filtro comercial... *elosciloscopio* lo de poner a tierra las patitas al aire de un circuito integrado cmos siempre lo hago,en la fuente poner un condensador de 0.1uf, un condensador de tantalo, masa del PCB extensa, siempre lo hice pero nunca dio un completo resultado, en circuitos con contactores de igual manera siempre da lo mismo cuando se usa motores ac o cosas así los circuitos se "loquean", la manera correcta es usar un filtro de red y poner el terminar medio de los condensadores hacia una puesta a tierra

PD: cabe destacar que este filtro debe ir antes de la fuente de alimentación del circuito electrónico, como podrán ver en mi caso usé una fuente sin transformador, de esos que usan un condensador en serie para reducir la tensión de la red, en estos días a hacer pruebas mas exigentes aún y luego publicaré mas resultados


----------



## dariobabi (Abr 3, 2010)

yo tengo el mismo problema pero con un pic 16f84 tambien utilice de todo menos el filtro comercial pero gracias por el concejo DANDY


----------



## DANDY (Abr 3, 2010)

*las bobinas de cada linea deben tener las espiras invertidas una con respecto a la otra* para un mejor filtrado, se debe usar un toroide y rebobinarlo sobre él, el torodide lo puedes reciclar de una fuente de pc.... aqui hay mas filtros de red y se ven muy buenos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/filtraje-ruido-red-electrica-2286/#post191621


----------



## dariobabi (Abr 3, 2010)

gracias por tu  respuesta DANDY ya consegui el filtro comercial y  se parece mucho al primero que mencionan voy a probarlo


----------



## funkxero (May 20, 2010)

Hola DANDY, el filtro de red casero que comentas en el primer video como lo haces ?


----------



## jcmjul (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola a todos, ya se que hay bastantes post donde se pregunta sobre si tierra, Gnd y 0v es lo mismo, y tengo claro que no lo es, es decir puede ser o no ser el mismo punto de referencia, pero la cuestion que se me plantea en este tipo de montajes es el siguiente, 

Con este tipo de montajes trabajamos con un mix de tensiones, por un lado entramos con 220v en corriente alterna, es compuesto por Fase, neutro y tierra, como norma general en las casas vienen estas tres conexiones (aunque en el video has hecho una tierra a una pica en el suelo), por otro lado el circuito electronico trabaja con un neutro y 5v en en corriente continua, que sale del rectificador, en este caso como se trata de aplicaciones con PROBLEMAS DE RUIDO, y teniendo en cuenta que el filtro trabaja sobre la parte alterna y usa la tierra, en la parte rectificada se podria usar el terminal 0v referenciandolo a la misma pica de tierra???

En resumen, en este tipo de montajes en concreto, aparte usar la tierra para el filtro, el terminal 0v de la parte de continua ¿tambien se puede llevar a tierra directamente?

Lo digo porque he montado el filtro donde tenia problemas de ruido con un contactor y me afecta a la parte electronica (concretamente me hace saltar interrupciones en el micro), he conectado la parte de alterna al filtro incluida la tierra, y ha mejorado bastante pero todavia de vez en cuando tiene algun comportamiento erratico, ahora me estoy planteando la posibilidad de llevar el 0v tambien a tierra, pero no se si eso puede freirme la placa, o si seria correcto, o si para hacer esta conexion he de usar un condesador entre medias, o resistencias o algun montaje especial. La verdad llevo 4 dias en esto y tengo bastantes lagunas.

Estas cuestiones se me plantean porque he trabajado con sistemas industriales con PLCS, Tarjetas de Motion Control, Servo Motores industriales  y Variadores, y como norma general todas las tierras se unian, a menos que la tierra de la fabrica fuese una mierda, y entonces habia que empezar con los inventos como por ejemplo sacar las mallas de los encoders, de ambos lados o solo de un lado e ir probando hasta que desaparecian los problemas, ferritas, transformadores de aislamientos... pero claro esto siempre lo he visto desde el punto de vista del equipo ya diseñado e internamente no tengo ni idea si las tierras tambien estaban unidas al 0v de las placas de control... 

Muchas gracias


----------



## DANDY (Dic 4, 2010)

he desarmado PLCs yo tambien he investigado acerca de los problemas de ruido, las computadoras por ejemplo en la fuente conmutada llevan un filtro de red similar, las fuentes conmutadas de un PLC omrom que desmonte me di cuenta que en el negativo del secundario hay un condensador de 10nf conectado a la tierra del filtro de red,aclaro que el filtro de red esta en el primario, pero *no* existe una conexion directa como estas pensando poner,descuida si le pones igual no pasaria nada, no se te quemaria nada por que una sola linea no basta para que la tension se sume, yo mis problemas de ruido las he arreglado haciendo cajas de aluminio para todo el circuito (jaula de faraday), usando optoacopladores de entrada y de salida,circuito antirrebote para los interruptores o pulsadores de entrada,uso placa doble cara usando una buena tierra dominante que cubre mi circuito,me refiero al negativo del circuito electronico generalmente uso 5 o 12vdc, a mis relays les pongo el diodo antiparalelo,a los contactores con bobina ac les pongo red snubber y varistores, los relays y contactores los pongo lejos por que las chispas resetean el micro por que las ondas electromagneticas tambien se expanden por el espacio


----------



## dariobabi (Dic 5, 2010)

grasias DANDY te pasastes voy seguir tu consejo


----------



## DANDY (Dic 6, 2010)

bueno espero que los beneficiados comenten aqui sus resultados quiero investigar mas casos de ruido para no caer en ellos


----------



## jcmjul (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola DANDY, muchas gracias por los consejos, te cuento.

Cuando puse el filtro de linea el tema mejoró bastante pero no llego a arreglarse del todo, al final probé unit el negativo de placa con la tierra pero no se notó ningun cambio, ni a mejor ni a peor, en cuanto al tema que comentas de las fuente de Omron, trataré de implementarlo a ver si noto alguna mejora pero ¿donde iria el condensador? ¿entre el negativo de fuente y la tierra del primario o entre la salida del secundario en la parte de alterna antes del rectificador?

En cuanto al tema de la jaula de Faraday lo habia pensado pero no me quedo claro algunas cosas, ¿la jaula es necesario conectarla a algun sitio, es decir, a tierra o al negativo de placa? y por otro lado ¿la jaula ha de ser completamente cerrada, o puedo dejar una puerta abierta en una de sus caras?

Los optoacopladores los probé pero no me mejoró nada, es que la conmutacion del contectar me afectaba hasta sobre lineas que están directamente y permanentemente unidas al negativo de fuente, asi que al final acabe por dejar de usarlos. Igual mente con el circuito antirebote, probé a montar con distintas constantes de tiempo (tau), de un 1ms, de 10ms, y no aprecié ninguna mejora.

En cuanto al plano de masa, es algo que tengo que mejorar y muuuucho en mi siguiente versión de placa, ya que las lineas de negativo las he ruteado igual que cualquier otra linea, gran error, asi que estoy trabajando en una nueva placa donde implementar las mejoras que vea que me hacen efecto y teniendo en cuenta lo del plano de masas, ahora bien, en esto tengo otra duda, si el circuito fuera suficientemente sencillo para hacerlo a una sola cara, el poner la segunda cara toda entera para plano de masas ¿mejoraría el comportamiento?

Los relés los controlo con un integrado ULN2003, es un circuito para conmutar cargas inductivas y ya trae incorporado internamente el diodo en antiparalelo, la verdad nunca he probado a montar un segundo diodo aunque sea redundante para ver si mejora, pero entiendo que con el que trae el integrado deberia de valer.

En cuanto al tema del contactor en AC, le he colocado circuitos apagachispas, es decir en paralelo a las bobinas le he montado un RC, y esto ha mejorado muuucho el comportamiento, de hecho sin ellos en ocasiones hasta se resetea el micro. A la salida de los contactos montaré algo similar pero por el momento no estoy alimentando nada por tanto de momento lo tengo quitado, por otro lado miraré exactamente en que consiste una red snubber a ver si puedo implementarlo, y con el tema de los varistores ¿como se conectarían? tenia entendido que un varistor tenia el mismo comportamiento que un fusible salvo que fundia más deprisa, no pensé que puediera usarse para filtrar el ruido.

Y por ultimo en cuanto a la distancia del contactor no parece afectarme, es decir no es por el momento el mayor problema, te puedo decir que hice una prueba donde conectaba los contactores en el enchufe de otra habitación, teniendo el osciloscopio digital (un fluke) conectado al circuito en modo disparo automatico por nivel (triger), y al enchufar y desenchufar el contactor hacia que saltara una captura con el correspondiente registro del ruido.

Por el momento voy solucionando los problemas usando filtros por software, pero claro eso complica bastante el código sobre todo para la gestion de interrupciones...

Saludos, y muchas gracias por los consejos y por tu colaboración


----------



## DANDY (Dic 9, 2010)

El condensador 10nf va desde el negativo de la salida dc (5v o lo que uses) hacia tierra del filtro, ojo *no va* del secundario ac, la jaula de faraday se hace con aluminio, no importa si tiene agujeros o algo similar, la jaula de aluminio va a tierra para desfogar los campos magneticos,observa esta jaula, todo se desfoga a tierra 






bueno te enseño la foto de mi secuenciador que hice para una máquina que usa contactores, la caja lo hice con perfiles de aluminio y algo de imaginación ya que necesitaba a mi medida, los perfiles los venden en las vidrierias 

http://www.furukawa.com.pe/PDF/aluminio.pdf

con los perfiles se hace maravillas jejje


----------



## jcmjul (Dic 10, 2010)

Waahuuu, yo no me metería en una jaula asi ni de coña, por lo menos no en una hecha por mi, porque no se ni lo que podria pasar.

Te ha quedado muy bien la jaula, si dá un poco igual lo de la pinta de la jaula, voy a usar una que tengo por ahí de un PC viejo, los contactores supongo que tengo que dejarlos fuera de la jaula ¿no? ¿o los puedo meter?


----------



## DANDY (Dic 11, 2010)

jcmjul dijo:


> Waahuuu, yo no me metería en una jaula asi ni de coña, por lo menos no en una hecha por mi, porque no se ni lo que podria pasar.
> 
> Te ha quedado muy bien la jaula, si dá un poco igual lo de la pinta de la jaula, voy a usar una que tengo por ahí de un PC viejo, los contactores supongo que tengo que dejarlos fuera de la jaula ¿no? ¿o los puedo meter?


 
los contactores van fuera pero alejalos lo suficiente para que las chispas no afecten a tu circuito


----------



## funkxero (May 26, 2011)

DANDY cual es el mejor filtro que usaste para evitar el RUIDO ??


----------



## dariobabi (May 27, 2011)

DANDY
probe el filtro comercial pero con los pic no funcionan en la industria seguire investigando.  me recomendaron usar los atmega. saludos dariobabi


----------



## DANDY (May 28, 2011)

para los pic no basta un filtro comercial,hay que hacer buen plano de masa, visita mi post plc con pic donde pongo videos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/plc-industrial-pic-44674/


----------



## dariobabi (Jun 7, 2011)

gracias amigo DANDY pero mi problema es mayor de lo que pense mira te comento que hice un inyector de aceite con un motor paso a paso y una electro valvula con lcd; resulta que lo probe y se colgo el pic no funcionaba nada  le coloque una fuente de pc tampoco la maquina funciona con variadores, fluorecentes, motores, relays, y la alimentacion es de la propia maquina: pero cuando lo aleje y probe con alimentacion estabilizada de computo trabajo sin problemas entonces tampoco es problema de fuente ¿que hago?
 gracias por tus comentarios seguire averiguando
                                                               saludos darobabi


----------



## icie (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola que tal mi problema es el siguiente: Estoy trabajando en un proyecto de monitoreo y adquisición de datos. La variable que estoy monitoreando es la temperatura, y la senso con dos termopares tipo J con un longitud cada uno de 3 metros, el procesamiento de los datos lo hago con un microcontrolador PIC18F4550 y estoy usando los compensadores de unión fría AD594 (estos me dan a la salida 10mV/ºC). El asunto es que estoy trabajando en un ambiente en donde hay motores, los motores son de DC y mueven dos cilindros que sirven para contener una masa de aproximadamente 2kg, estos cilindros son calentados por una flama y alcanzan temperaturas de hasta 300ºC. El problema está que cuando yo enciendo todo el equipo (incluyendo los motores para mover los cilindros), el LCD indiciador dispara las lecturas, aún cuando no se le haya inyectado calor a los cilindros, supungo yo que eso es ruido pero no se como resolver el problema pues pienso que eso sucede porque el micro es sensible a ese ambiente. De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## pepex (Sep 10, 2014)

dariobabi dijo:


> DANDY
> probe el filtro comercial pero con los pic no funcionan en la industria seguire investigando.  me recomendaron usar los atmega. saludos dariobabi



Te comento DANDY que realice un proyecto que manejaba temperatura y   tiempo con un arduino y a la vez un contactor este lo maneje con rele a y   se me olvidaba un zumbador también se activaba mediante un rele 
  Dicho proyecto nunca funciono estando dentro de panel de control el display se me volvía loco
  Pero fuera de este si funcionaba 

Te lo comento por que los arduinos están hechos con atmegas 
  Creo que lo mejor es utilizar optoacopladores y capasitores de tantalio (0.1uF)   entre los pines de alimentación (VCC y GND) del microcontrolador (lo   mas cerca posible) y de todos los demás circuitos integrados del   circuito (si los tiene).

tambien recomienda mandar a tierra los pines sin utilisar o declararlos  como salidas y ponerlos en estado bajo.
No e tenido el tiempo de hacer más pruebas pero las que realice ni una dio resultados 
  Lo que hice fue recurrir a los instrumentos que ya vendían por que el tiempo de entregar del panel ya lo tenia  encima


----------

